# Fantasy Creature Models



## Svrtnsse (Feb 25, 2014)

I bumped into this link today: These sculptures of impossible creatures look ready to spring to life

Make sure to check out the artists page on DeviantArt as well, linked from the link above.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 26, 2014)

I really can't work out if this wonderful or just possibly animal abuse...


----------



## Reaver (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Svrt!


----------



## Reaver (Mar 3, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> I really can't work out if this wonderful or just possibly animal abuse...



They're sculptures CoJ...so don't feel bad for enjoying them.


----------



## Nagash (Mar 3, 2014)

This is amazingly lifelike !

Thanks for sharing Svrt.


----------



## BMKGohan (Mar 3, 2014)

That looks amazing. Thank you for sharing


----------

